# Bought a Nissan 40hp tiller with 250 hours, what maintence should I do now?



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Got a 40Hp Nissan TLDI tiller on a used Ankona Native SUV. Motor is clean, well taken care of by previous owner. Seems to running just fine but it didn't come with any service records. $$ is tight but what recommended service should I try and perform myself? Or should I take in for an inspection? Thanks guys!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if $ is tight and its running "fine"
check:
all fluids
seals for leaks
oper. temps 
rpm range

go fishing


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

always protect your investment---maintenance is pretty straightforward to perform yourself (most of it)---I like to start "new" in the maintenance and this way you can track YOUR hours and you will now know what and when... "Pay me now---Or pay me (MORE) later" --Always rings in my ears as far as _preventative_ maintenance goes-- The motor is the MOST expensive part of your boat---Be proactive and save $$ elsewhere is u can---


----------

